# Radiology Medical Coder - FT



## EikaMTGQueen (Mar 3, 2013)

Large well established medical specialty practices seeks *on site * Medical Coder. Must be presently CPC or RCC certified with 2 years + coding experiemce. We offer one of the best benefit packages in Richmond. Must work well in team setting.

Please send resume to HR@raservicesbilling.com


----------



## EikaMTGQueen (Mar 9, 2013)

This company is based out of Richmond, Virginia and this is an onsite job. Not remote. They are need of 2 coders.  Please send your resumes to HR@raservicesbilling.com.

This benefit package is amazing!!

Thanks


----------



## amylis1 (Jun 23, 2013)

*Open Position*

Hi,

I know this posting is old, but is the position still open?
If so please email at janet.cooper09@yahoo.com

Thank you


----------

